#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > Engineering Colleges Direct/Management Quota Admissions Related Discussions >  >  D.I.T School of Engineering, Gr. Noida 2012 Admissions, Branches, Fee, Placements

## Ajay_singh

*About* : An educational oasis located in the peaceful greens of Knowledge Park - III, the 21 acre DIT campus is a nexus of opportunity for students.

A wealth of resources and support services help students get the most out of their time at DIT Greater Noida campus. From well-equipped library to innovative computer technology, students have access to many tools to explore academic interests. The campus offers diverse resources for the students mind, body & soul and enough flexibility to explore their own distinctiveness.


*Branches :* 

Computer Science & EngineeringElectronics & Communication EngineeringInformation TechnologyElectrical & Electronics EngineeringMechanical EngineeringCivil Engineering
*Fee Structure* :

83,900 p.a/-

Campus Facilities
*
Library
*
A Library is the nerve centre of learning in the Institute as it acts as the nucleus for the well-balanced collection of books, journals and periodicals in various fields of Engineering & Management. It forms an extremely important part of the institute and hence special attention is given for its developmental growth. The library is committed to offer rapid response to meet the needs of a growing student and faculty community.The library is well equipped and stocked with books, journals and magazines relevant to Engineering & Management discipline.


*Computer Centre :*

The Computer Centre is equipped with 250 network ready HP Compaq Deskpro machines. This facility is being upgraded to 670 systems shortly. The entire system works in a Microsoft Windows environment. All machines are connected to various peripherals like printers, scanners etc. through the network. The centre is open round the clock.

The department also offers its facilities to various other departments for engineering courses viz. Computer Programming and Application Development. Students are made familiar with various software packages like AutoCAD, Matlab, Oracle 11g, Pspice, Visual Prolog etc, to enable them utilize the knowledge of these packages into their day-to-day engineering applications.

Most of the assignments given to the students have real world applications to enable them understand the importance of engineering in every sphere of life.

 All relevant software packages are installed on these computers that facilitate the students to become conversant with the latest software technologies. A Systems Manager is available close at hand for consultation, should a student require any technical support. The computer centre also has state-of-the-art teaching aids that help instructors to make demonstrations and presentations more effective and power packed.

The local area network is also connected to the Internet, and the computer centre works as the Internet Zone for the students. The Internet facility is through Fiber Optic System. It has a speed of 2MBPS upgradeable to more than 8MBPS.

*Internet Facility*

Internet access is provided with wi-fi facility in the campus and through LAN in the hostel, 24X7 .


*Cafeteria*

The Institute has spicy and heigenic dining area that caters to the students and the faculty. The Facility is properly equipped with all necessary kitchen equipment and serves the fresh snacks and meal and chilled beverages and ice-cream. Breakfat and Lunch are served at the cafeteria on a prepaid basis at the reasonable rates. The Cafeteria is managed by all the professional team and all the operation are overlooked by dietician.

*Placements :*

*Training & Placement Statistics Year 2011-12*

*Sr.No*
*List of companiesStudents Placed* 

*1.*
*Infosys*

*2.*
*Headstrong*

*3.*
*SIR Technologies*

*4.*
*Syntel*

*5.*
*IGAte Patni*

*6.*
*MIND*

*7.*
*Libsys*

*8.*
*Orange*

*9.*
*CSC*

*10.*
*Landis+Gyr*

*11.*
*Kothari Infotech*

*12.*
*NIIT Technologies*

*13.*
*HCL Comnet*

*14.*
*Rofous Software Pvt.Ltd*

*15.*
*Ashok LeyLand*

*16.*
*ERICSION*

*17.*
*SYSCOM*

*18.*
*Crompton Greaves*









Queries are welcome !!!





  Similar Threads: JSS Noida 2012 Admissions, Cutoffs, Placements, Branches, Fee - Discussion JRE Engineering College, Greater Noida 2012 Admissions, Branches, Fee, Placements Sharda  University  Gr. Noida 2012 admissions, cutoff, branches, fee, placements JIMS Greater Noida 2012 Admissions, Fee,  Branches, Placements Discussion G.L Bajaj Gr. Noida 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Placements, Branches Discussions

----------


## HURRICANE

Can you please tell me which campus of DIT is better: dehradun campus or noida campus...in terms of placements, tech. fests, academics, faculties, etc...

And what's the last year aieee opening and closing rank for dit gr noida CSE for general candidates...

What's the highest, average and lowest package offered to DIT gr noida 2012 batch...

----------

